# 1968 GTO Hideaway Headlights Conversion - Anyone selling or have recommendations/past experience



## joef8388 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hello - I am looking to add hideaway headlights to my 1968 GTO that was not equipped with them. I have seen them for sale on eBay, Ames and JEGS. However, on Ames it notes that kit does not include "buckets and brackets". 

Just want to know if anyone on here has successfully done this conversion without issue or has OEM parts they would be willing to sell. Thank you in advance!


----------



## lakesidebarry (8 mo ago)

joef8388 said:


> Hello - I am looking to add hideaway headlights to my 1968 GTO that was not equipped with them. I have seen them for sale on eBay, Ames and JEGS. However, on Ames it notes that kit does not include "buckets and brackets".
> 
> Just want to know if anyone on here has successfully done this conversion without issue or has OEM parts they would be willing to sell. Thank you in advance!


----------



## lakesidebarry (8 mo ago)

Are you hung up on looking factory or are you open to an electric conversion?


----------

